# Just realized...



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Daylight saving time will not start until November which make it still "light" at 6:00pm...damn, I am reall hoping for a perfect night, overcast, no rain, eclipse, warm, anything to make it darker...I have so much that depends on the lighting... This is not good...

Melty


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I have the same issues. I need darkness.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This should take care of the light

If I had the money I'd definately snatch this thing up. How awesome would a protable a 60' X 60' X 16' haunted house be!!


----------



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

*Tell Me About It*

I rely heavily on blacklights in my display. Sunset isn't until 6:30'ish and it will be light until 7 PM. Most of the TOTs come between 5:30 and 7 around here.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

We're having this problem as well, lighting really sets the mood for our display. To make it worse the trick or treat times in our neighborhood are starting earlier this year at 5:00 and end around 7 (although people still stay out until a little after 8). But still at 7:00 it's still light out.


----------



## Stabbo-J20 (Sep 17, 2007)

its real windy here in chicago, my tombstones blew away, my 5ft lighted ghost knoced down, its a diastaer for me this year and its my first year doin it.. sigh**


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I would say look at the Bright side of it. No never mind that hurts my eyes. That sux! It certainly takes the scare factor away


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Stabbo-J20 said:


> its real windy here in chicago, my tombstones blew away, my 5ft lighted ghost knoced down, its a diastaer for me this year and its my first year doin it.. sigh**


Don't give up! I know your props have flown the coop, so to speak- but even if you have to make some quickies and stake them down, you'll have you first year done and you'll look forward to making it bigger and better for next year.

The show must go on!!! 

PS- your PM box is full.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Guess we're lucky not to have that Daylight Saving Time thing here. It gets dark around 6pm right now and by Halloween night, it should be between 5 and 5:30. 
I could never understand the use of DST anyway. If it's so beneficial in the summer, then why not keep it that way all year? Surely, it would be beneficial in the winter as well.
Nah, I won't rant about this here.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Our haunt is on the 27th....full moon night!! Oh well. Have to live with it.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

I could never have my haunted house on any other day than Halloween. Just something about the whole idea of Halloween night for a spooky haunt that enhances it just that much more.
The local news paper wants to publish people's haunt locations this week, but they are indicating that it begins on the 29th to the 31st inclusive. We won't be ready that early and I don't want to run my haunt for three days straight. Our haunt runs on the 31st. We're ready by 4:30pm and we stay open until 9:00pm or 9:30pm depending if there are still people waiting to come through.
Last year I bought a counter, one of those manual click type, to count the number of people visiting our haunted house. I hope the greeter remembers to count everyone.


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

personally, I'm glad it's a full moon for my party on the 27th. it lends itself to the whole "let's get wild" attitude. most of my props are indoors anyway, so I guess the light won't really have an effect on that. sorry for all you haunters...but halloween is cooler when you have a full moon


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Full Moon on the 27th? awesome!! Yeah i know it will be brighter out but it makes the cemetaries look better when you have the tree shadows.


----------

